# I need help.... Lots of calls!



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 24, 2013)

Well I finished a big batch of coyote calls today.. A wide variety of shapes and wood types. I'm not gonna post a sale thread because there are so many different calls but if anyone would like a trade or sale pm me because I'm all game.

[attachment=23603]


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 24, 2013)

[attachment=23605]


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 24, 2013)

[attachment=23606]


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 24, 2013)

[attachment=23607]


----------



## NYWoodturner (Apr 24, 2013)

David - Nice looking calls :wacko1: You have been busy !
Scott


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 24, 2013)

NYWoodturner said:


> David - Nice looking calls :wacko1: You have been busy !
> Scott



Thanks Scott! And very busy indeed! Hard to balance call making and school work.. On well, who said homework was important anyway?!


----------



## bearmanric (Apr 25, 2013)

I'll trade for the last one. The cross cut osage. Rick


----------



## Justin Hanson (Apr 25, 2013)

Would you trade a call for a call?


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 25, 2013)

bearmanric said:


> I'll trade for the last one. The cross cut osage. Rick



Sweet. Pm me your address and ill ship tomorrow.


----------



## Outdoormarsh (Apr 25, 2013)

Justin Hanson said:


> Would you trade a call for a call?



Of course I would!! Love trading calls!
Pm me your info and desires/ideas!


----------

